# Celexa



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone noticed there's been a common link in recovery stories and people on celexa (Citalopram)? Just wondering...have no stats just something a noticed lately!


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Has anyone noticed there's been a common link in recovery stories and people on celexa (Citalopram)? Just wondering...have no stats just something a noticed lately!


When i fist got dp'd i was on celexa. Can't remember if helped any. Then i got on Prozak and Lamictal. Im off the prozac and still on the lamictal. I did however take some effexor that helped alot of my symptoms but the side effects were to much.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya celexa is pretty bomb. It has helped me tremendously.


----------

